# Help with speaskers



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

I want to buy 2 6X9 speakers for the back and I also want to buy a new subwoofer but I don't know what are the best brands. Can any one recomend me one or tell what to look for to buy good speakers.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

personally i wouldnt cut the 6.5 hole bigger to fit the 6x9 besides have u ever looked at the trunk support bars....the size of the mag might hit the bars and cause u not to open your trunk all hte way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

i didn't think about that good point, so what do recomend me to do.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

get some good speakers that are 6.5 size that sound good vocally and let the sub do all the bass


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My 6.5 Infinity Kappas almost touch the trunk support bars.

Most 6.5's should fit in the rear deck.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i dont know if i showed u at the meet last saturday but my momo componets fit fine with the trunk down but once its up it stops the trunk from going all the way back. its at like a 90 degree angle instead of 100 degrees or so


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

personally i would go the stock size speakers in the back because if you upgrade those to a 6x9 then all you get is more bass, but your getting a subwoofer anywayz so you want all of your bass to come from the sub, it'd also be cheaper and less time conuming too.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I have Kenwood 6 1/2's in the front and rear. They fit perfectly fine and they sounded so much better. But, of course anything will sound better then the stock 8w Panasonic speakers that were in there. HAHA... but I love the Kenwood's... 200 watts


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

save your money and just put it into a good sub. rear sound fill isnt nessesary. i'm guessing you already have components and an amp for your front fill... if not... invest in an amp for your front fill... that and a sub will sound great


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Listen to 200sxpower, buy some cheap rear speakers. You aren't considering changing the stock sub are you??? You are talkin about a current aftermarket sub, right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

from what u guys are saying switching to 6X9's is going to be a problem...can you guys recomend me a subwoofer.


----------

